# Breeding fainting goat to Nubian?



## tandc93 (Oct 24, 2013)

The kids and I have recently started raising goats. We have 3 African pygmies (mama and her 2 girls). We bought the mama under the impression that she was bred, but it looks like it didn't take. 

We're looking at buying another goat that is bred, due in December. The owner says she's a fainting goat (about 3 years old) and the buck is Nubian. Would this combo be good? 

Also can you milk fainting goats? We're not looking for a ton of milk as we're just starting out. My girls are young which is why we're starting with small goats for now. 

THANKS!!!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I know my fainting goats aren't much bigger then my pygmies. And Nubians are pretty big. So if this is this case you could be taking a huge risk, and could have some large kids.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I wouldn't buy her, especially as a new goat owner, because if you mix breeds, the larger breed should always be the doe, to protect her from overly-large kids.


----------



## tandc93 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks. I asked owner if he thought she could handle it. Just heard back from him that in March she birthed twins with a boer sire. Is a boer close to a Nubian?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't have any advice, but I am picturing a goat who, when spooked faints and falls to the ground only to be caught and safely floated to the ground by it's huge parachute like ears....


----------



## tandc93 (Oct 24, 2013)

Dumbo! Thanks for the giggles!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

tandc93 said:


> Thanks. I asked owner if he thought she could handle it. Just heard back from him that in March she birthed twins with a boer sire. Is a boer close to a Nubian?


I personally feel as if Boer is a more dangerous cross. I would feel relatively comfortable breeding a large fainter with a nub. Especially if she's seasoned and flushed prior to breeding.


----------



## sugartown (Aug 1, 2013)

I started in the spring with 3 doelings 1/2 Nigerian 1/2 Fainting and two twin 1/2 Nubian 1/2 fainters- the breeder was kind enough to take the twins back because they grew( although very beautiful and elegant goats) so much bigger than my Nigerian/fainter and were much rougher - so I ended up with a full fainter and my Nigerian cross and added a few Pygmys and another Nubian/fainter cross they all seem to be the same size and when they do knock each other around it seems to be on more equal ground


----------

